# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, finaliza las obras de acondicionamiento y limpieza del embalse de Mata de Alcántara

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, ha concluido los trabajos de vaciado, limpieza y acondicionamiento de la presa de La Charca de Laguna en el término municipal de Mata de Alcántara, en la provincia de Cáceres.

Los trabajos para el acondicionamiento de la presa se iniciaron a principios del pasado mes de octubre y han finalizado el 8 de noviembre. Se han extraído más de 42.000 m3 de lodos y materiales acumulados en el fondo del embalse, para lo que ha sido necesario emplear dos retroexcavadoras, siete camiones, un bulldozer, dos bombas de extracción y catorce trabajadores.

Una vez finalizada la extracción y el acondicionamiento de los desagües de fondo del embalse se está procediendo de nuevo al llenado de la presa según las aportaciones de la zona.

En cuanto se finalice el llenado del embalse se emitirá el correspondiente boletín de acreditación de la calidad del agua para abastecimiento que se supone será la misma que existía, ya que, las aportaciones no cambiarán en cuanto a su origen. Por lo tanto, desde el punto de vista de calidad el agua seguirá siendo apta para el abastecimiento humano previo tratamiento adecuado, que se deberá realizar a través de la ETAP municipal.

La inversión realizada asciende a una cantidad de 158.893,87  (con IVA).

----------


## REEGE

> http://www.iagua.es/
> Los trabajos para el acondicionamiento de la presa se iniciaron a principios del pasado mes de octubre y han finalizado el 8 de noviembre. Se han extraído más de 42.000 m3 de lodos y materiales acumulados en el fondo del embalse, para lo que ha sido necesario emplear dos retroexcavadoras, siete camiones, un bulldozer, dos bombas de extracción y catorce trabajadores.
> La inversión realizada asciende a una cantidad de 158.893,87 € (con IVA).


Muy buenas noticias, todo lo que sea retirada de lodos y acondicionamiento de un embalse... pero jope, lo que conlleva cualquier obra tanto en personal, maquinaria y euros!!!!! De ésto sabrá más el amigo Perdiguera... 
Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues todo eso y mas es lo que se deberia haber hecho, en su momento, en Cordobilla.

----------


## perdiguera

> http://www.iagua.es/
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, ha concluido los trabajos de vaciado, limpieza y acondicionamiento de la presa de La Charca de Laguna en el término municipal de Mata de Alcántara, en la provincia de Cáceres.
> 
> Los trabajos para el acondicionamiento de la presa se iniciaron a principios del pasado mes de octubre y han finalizado el 8 de noviembre. Se han extraído más de 42.000 m3 de lodos y materiales acumulados en el fondo del embalse, para lo que ha sido necesario emplear dos retroexcavadoras, siete camiones, un bulldozer, dos bombas de extracción y catorce trabajadores.
> 
> Una vez finalizada la extracción y el acondicionamiento de los desagües de fondo del embalse se está procediendo de nuevo al llenado de la presa según las aportaciones de la zona.
> 
> En cuanto se finalice el llenado del embalse se emitirá el correspondiente boletín de acreditación de la calidad del agua para abastecimiento que se supone será la misma que existía, ya que, las aportaciones no cambiarán en cuanto a su origen. Por lo tanto, desde el punto de vista de calidad el agua seguirá siendo apta para el abastecimiento humano previo tratamiento adecuado, que se deberá realizar a través de la ETAP municipal.
> ...





> Muy buenas noticias, todo lo que sea retirada de lodos y acondicionamiento de un embalse... pero jope, lo que conlleva cualquier obra tanto en personal, maquinaria y euros!!!!! De ésto sabrá más el amigo Perdiguera... 
> Saludos.


Por alusiones.
No te creas REEGE que ha salido tan caro; si divides el precio, sin IVA y además a lo que te resulte lo divides por 1,19 te sale que el m3 de excavación ha costado a 2,69 € suponiendo que sólo se hubiese realizado la excavación, pero la noticia habla, como subrayo en el mensaje de ben-amar, de que también se han adecuado los desagües de fondo y aunque no lo diga, hay que contar una cantidad para la seguridad y salud en la obra que suele estar entre el 1 y 2 % del presupuesto, es decir que como mucho habrá costado a unos 2 € el m3 un precio muy razonable.
En cuanto al personal, si te fijas en la maquinaria hay 10 máquinas y dos bombas, por lo que habría al menos diez maquinistas, un encargado y tres peones, una cantidad razonable.
En cuanto a las máquinas como he dicho antes son 10 y si han tardado un mes en hacer el vaciado sale a un rendimiento de unos 1.910 m3 al día, contando que no trabajasen ni sábados ni festivos, es decir que cada camión, en este caso es el cuello de botella del rendimiento, transportó unos 272 m3 al día es decir unos 17 viajes. De ésto se deduce que el lugar de vertido estaba cerca, muy cerca. Si hubiesen trabajado incluso los domingos, el lugar de vertido podría estar unos 10 Km más lejos.
Un saludo.

----------

